# Top Local Juices 2016 - Voting for TOBACCO



## Andre (30/3/16)

Time to start voting.

You can vote for one juice only.

Booths close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other catergories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL & MINT
BAKERY
DESSERT
FRUIT
BEVERAGE


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

Get your votes in, voting closes tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

